
What Is the Perfect Age? - yarapavan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/what-is-the-perfect-age-1515844860
======
yarapavan
Summary:

* Getting Married: 28-32

* Having Children: before 32

* Making financial decisions: peak around 50

* Getting a cell phone: 12

* Mastering Vocabulary: late 60s, early 70s

* Processing Information: 18-19

* Bodybuilding: 25

